# My feral Chickens



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I just love them! They eat a lot of bugs, clean up after my parrots and are a delight to watch.

Here is the rooster I have no idea why the photo is so big, the others are not!:










And with 2 of his 3 hens:










And look at that tail!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

What beautiful wild fowl you have there- Dayna!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful! Are those Phoenix hens? We have a silver duckwing hen that my little brother and sister LOVE and she looks almost like that, but with a less pinkish breast.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> Beautiful! Are those Phoenix hens? We have a silver duckwing hen that my little brother and sister LOVE and she looks almost like that, but with a less pinkish breast.


The chickens could be anything, a random mix of whatever has survived best. Feral chickens, completely wild and independent, are all over Hawaii. Most of them are light bodied, almost like a gamefowl type chicken. I guess that is the body design that does the best in Hawaii! I wonder if they could almost be considered a landrace chicken? Though maybe not, since I am sure domestic chickens still mingle and interbreed with Hawaii's feral chicken stock.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The male is known as a "red jungle cock" it's a pretty specific type. 

There is a lot of variety here!


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

Where they just on your property when you moved in?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Very cool! I love their long legs. They definitely look like they are built to survive, as opposed to just laying eggs or waiting to be butchered.
I've always heard that chickens are one of the best preventative measure you can take against sarcosystis, since they love eating cockroaches.


----------



## farmboyfromthenorth (Jul 17, 2012)

I wish there were feral chickens here in Canada where I live! I am always interested in their differences and similarities to domestic ones!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Austin said:


> Where they just on your property when you moved in?


They were feral on a friends property, I asked her to catch them with a cat trap. She did, and we relocated all four to my property and they've never left!

They eat up the tossed parrot food, eat a lot of bugs, and are a real pleasure to be around. PLUS they adore eating the venomous centipedes that we have here. They are worth their weight in GOLD I tell ya!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are a lot different from the "domestic" chickens, they are lighter bodied, more easily frightened and much more savvy!


----------



## RandomGoats (Sep 14, 2012)

They are very neat looking


----------

